# ball mason jar?



## wootten (Jan 20, 2005)

Are the greenish jars valuable-this one has a glass lid-with a metal one underneath-inside the the underneath lid is plastic that says 
 GE VUl NE BOYD C AP 
 FOR MASON JARS
 on the jar it says Ball
 perfect mason
 on the bottom it says 5 with  a line under it-
 can you help? wendy
 oh- let me know if you need to see pix


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Wendy,
    It's true that you'll get the best estimate of value by posting a photo.  The regular Ball blue Ball Perfect Mason fruit jars are only worth a buck or two, but there are plenty of exceptions to that rule - so, the only way to be sure is to post a photo.  Just FYI, the liner of that zinc lid is milk glass, not plastic and the embossing should read "Genuine Boyd Cap for Mason Jars".   -Tammy


----------



## wootten (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks you all-yes the underside of the metal (?) lid says GENIUINE BOYD CAP-FOR MASON JARS  I will get  a picture in the morning-I have been trying to get them on-I am going to get these cool books that you all have and be able to help others also-thanks-wendy
 This is probably not old but I have the glass top , the metal lid with the (milk glass) insert -I guess the glass is blue but looks greenish to me-I guess it is the light-the bottom just has a 5 with a line under it -just thought it was neat-thanks again-


----------



## wootten (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is the picutre of the mason jar-any ideas? thanx wendy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Wendy,
    The pint Ball jar is from 1923-1933 (no upstroke in front of the "a" in Ball & no underline).  The value is pretty nominal, $1-$2.  The zinc lid with the milk glass liner is the lid that goes on this jar.  The blue glass lid you'r holding in front of the zinc lid goes to a Ball Ideal (or similar) jar & not this jar at all.   The current Redbook can be ordered from any of several sources online & should run you about $35.00 postpaid.  Let me know if you can't find any & I'll refer you to a couple of reputable dealers.  -Tammy


----------



## CRUMMYKAT (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a ball pitcher that has the spout on the same side as the handle. Has anyone every seen one of these? I have seen them with the spout on the oppsite side but not the same side. Do you think it's rare a mistake? value?


----------



## tarasbottles (Mar 20, 2006)

I have two mason jars that were my great grandmothers and was wondering if anyone could help me out with the value? They seem very old. Both are blue/lt green and have Ball perfest mason on the front. The smaller one has the # 15 and the larger one has the # 15 underlined. I would appreciate any help. I have pictures. Thanks


----------



## madman (Mar 22, 2006)

hey wendy whats up!! yes common jar,  good to here from you ! those glass lids are always found in dumps, happy hunting madman


----------

